# Any knowledge on this solar generator?



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

adeclicked on the link from preparedsociety page and came up with this:

OTG-15W - Portable & Rechargeable Solar Power Generator for Emergency Survival

does anyone have any first hand experience with it.

http://www.linortek.com/otg-15w-emergency-solar-power-generator/


----------



## rwrice (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems VERY high priced for only 15watts.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

One of our very wise members wrote an excellent thread on this a few months ago. Ah here it is...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like a slick/quality unit, probably great for what it is. 
However, 15watts!?! They are asking a LOT for putting it in a compact little sleek package.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Rip off.

They seem to be chasing the fools from NY i saw on the news here crying during the storm because they couldnt charge their I-phone.

A fool and his money. . . . .


----------

